# Quitting smoking



## Raider2152 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lately i have been trying to kick the habit of smoking i am only down to about 2 or 3 a day, but since late august everyday i've been putting 5 dollars a day in a jar (being that is how much a pack of cigs are). 5 Dollars a day adds up. So at the end of January i decided to cash in and these are what i bought by just slowing down big time on smoking.............


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 18, 2010)

Excellent job.  Congrats and an investment in both your health and hobby.  Stay away from carbonated drinks, soda and beer.  Drink lots of water and keep it up.  Your almost there.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 18, 2010)

That is quite a good incentive!


----------



## woody (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, what are cigarettes, like $5.00 a pack, now???


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 18, 2010)

That is awesome man, great job! 

 I've been wasting money for several years on smoking and have little to show for it except a few upholstery burns and a reduced lung capacity.

 That is an impressive bit of glass there, much better than a pile of cigarette butts and empty packs, anyway. Thanks for putting the cost of smoking in terms that I can understand. []


----------



## Raider2152 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's everyone. The price of cigs are incredible. If you smoke just one pack a day that means you spend $1800 in just one year. Thats 16 log cabin bitters bottles. Thats just if you smoke one a day, i no some people that are like 2 1/2 packs a day. 4000 dollars a year. I saved about 150 dollars a month for these bottles over the past 5 months. I am going to keep doing it. Smokers if they quit and do the same as me they can buy them selves a nice car 150 dollars a month is just about a car payment? Think about its nuts


----------



## LC (Feb 18, 2010)

I quit smoking cold turkey around three years ago, hardest thing  I ever attempted to do , third time I attempted to quit .  You sure as the devil need to watch what you eat and drink . I put on twenty five pounds over three months time period . Regretfully , I do like the soda pop and meat and potatoes ...................


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 19, 2010)

Way to go!!  Keep up the good work.  Looks like a great collection of new bottles you got.  You earned it.  Just cutting back that much is a big accomplishment.  I'd like to see what else you get with the money you save.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice post.  Good for you for having strong will power.  The bottles are definately worth more than the butts in the can.  Hang in there.  What will you have in ten years?  Congrats!


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations, its  great that you are down to 2-3 cigarettes a day, since you are down to just a few cigarettes you should stop completely...  I once was a one pack a day smoker, today I can say that I kick the habit, wasn't easy but it was the best thing I ever did for myself, beside saving about 200 a month (premium cigarettes in Hawaii is around 7.00),  I also changed my eating habits eating more healthy since I stop smoking, eating more fish, salad and brown rice, staying away from sodas and fried foods has help keep the weight down, also making a point to dig at least once a week for my exercise...   aloha Earl


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2010)

Sometimes, being a quitter is a good thing.  Congrats, and some nice bottles there to show for it.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Raider2152
> 
> Lately i have been trying to kick the habit of smoking i am only down to about 2 or 3 a day, but since late august everyday i've been putting 5 dollars a day in a jar (being that is how much a pack of cigs are). 5 Dollars a day adds up. So at the end of January i decided to cash in and these are what i bought by just slowing down big time on smoking.............


 Nice bottles! Congrats on quitting. What is the first bottle on the left?


----------



## Raider2152 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone,  the three cobalts are all J. Wise, 2 log cabin bitters the one is red you cant really see with the pic, 2 pine tree cordial's, and a JJ Hottenstine bottle.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 19, 2010)

hi jared,

 looking good fella!! that's how i quit also. weened myself down until i was smoking
 a few drags and carrying my one daily cigarette around with me.........  finally i
 realized the insanity....  my last pack was 55 cents. 

 good for you,

 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm old enough to remember being like 12 years old and buying butts out of machines. you would put 30 cents in and get a pack of butts, a pack of matches and two pennies change..........


----------



## bottle109 (Feb 19, 2010)

Stick with it !!! you will dig longer and stay healthier.

 Dan.


----------



## Raider2152 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thats a great couple bottles there jim. Thanks



 Derek


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Yeah, what are cigarettes, like $5.00 a pack, now???


 
 I work at the local national chain drugstore nextdoor to the Chevron station downtown. Our cig packs are anywhere from $4.80 per pack to almost $6.00 a pack and we're the cheapest in town. We've got all kinds of regulars buying their favorite brands. Cigs can help your life and they can end your life.


----------

